# Look who's birthday!



## qst42know (May 22, 2011)

Happy birthday, nickvc (54). :mrgreen:


----------



## aflacglobal (May 22, 2011)

Happy B'day. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many more to come.


----------



## wrecker45 (May 22, 2011)

happy birthday. have a super day. :mrgreen:


----------



## glondor (May 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Hope all your birthday wishes come true. Especially the one about everyone on the forum finding 500 pounds of 386 processors, I like that one!


----------



## Claudie (May 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday nickvc
I hope you have a good one and many more to follow.


----------



## jimdoc (May 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## jeneje (May 22, 2011)

Happy B-day 8)


----------



## shyknee (May 22, 2011)

wait didn't he just have one last year  Happy birthday, nickvc
hope you have many more :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (May 23, 2011)

Happy birthday, good friend. Many more!

Harold


----------



## nickvc (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I might be getting older but I'm pretty sure I'm not getting much wiser


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday.Nickvc!!!!!


----------



## Irons (May 24, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Thanks guys.
> I might be getting older but I'm pretty sure I'm not getting much wiser



You were wise enough to find this site and wiser than most here.

Happy Birthday, Mate.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 24, 2011)

Breithlá Sona!


----------



## Platdigger (May 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nick!


----------

